# Financially incapable



## Junnu (Jun 28, 2020)

Hello all,
It's been 3yrs since im married. My husband is good human being but he got so many loans/debts that I started giving my earned money to him to clear off debts and start savings asap. When I started my job in first year(new country),he used to manage my bank acc and also his. I never actually knew where all the money went! Now we have a kid who is one year old!All my maternity money given by govt and job has been spent on flights and other due to a wrong decision made by my hubby(went india to deliver baby). He never saved anything. All his monthly income goes in 2 weeks rent and some every month payments. Now,I'm taking care of my own bank acc but im mentally not willing to work full time as I want to be with my baby atleast till she is 2yrs old. But I have to do the job which I don't like fulltime and earn money just to finish his debts. I totally not liking this at all. I'm not mentally happy with him or physically. He doesn't know anything or how to do savings. I feel all my energy what is left is just going to clear his debts by doing a job.im 32 now and I don't feel that full health most of the time after delivery. I just vented this to him and also said I wouldn't have married you if I knew you got so many debts and you know nothing about money management or savings. I'm just not happy about this. I'm mentally so tired and fed up, I'm even losing weight due to stress.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

Why don't you just STOP paying his debts...? Let HIM work extra to pay them himself...!!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

He needs to address his debt. Not you. Can you see a debt consultant?


----------

